# Hello



## creed (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey all my name is chaney and I am from south louisiana. I have kept mainly fish and dart frogs in the past but have decided to give mantids a try after seeing some photographs.

Chaney


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome. Be sure to try the search feature for your basic questions.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Creed! Nice to see you on board, How is the weather down there now? There are many people who have mantis for sell here, check out the breeders post if you plan to purchase any! Cheers Rebecca for OHIO


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

